# HKS resonated midpipe does drone too...



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

I've had my HKS midpipe on for 1 month already and find that it does drone at certain rev ranges - as opposed to what a lot of the forum members say. It drones at 1250rpm in 6th gear; and also at 2200rpm in 5th or 6th gear.
I've read that the resonated HKS midpipe doesn't drone. Has anyone else had this droning? Or is my midpipe abnormal???
I use my car as a daily driver. I find I have to occasionally put on my noise-cancelling headphones to get some peace on longer drives. Love the sound though, when blasting around for fun.


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

I have had both non-resonated and resonated. There is a considerable difference believe me! At very low revs I'm not sure I would attribute the drone entirely to the exhaust, however you will find that the sound changes (improves) as you add a few more miles.
A bit of dynomat under the rear bench can improve things if you do not mind the extra weight.


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

It's normal.... I've had the same mid pipe fitted and you're right that there can be some drone in 6th and 5th gear.

That said, I wanted a bit more noise coming out the exhaust but not too much since I'm usuing daily. So I think the resonated pipe was a good choice versus going for a non resonated which makes a real drone!


----------

